# Ilaria D'Amico dice addio al calcio.



## Toby rosso nero (12 Agosto 2020)

Ilaria D'Amico lascia dopo 18 anni il mondo del pallone.
Le sue dichiarazioni rilasciate al Corriere della Sera:

"Il lockdown ha avuto un ruolo.
Ho riflettuto, decantato, mi sono chiesta dove volessi andare. Ho sentito che era arrivato il momento per raccogliere nuove sfide. Con lo sport credo di essermi tolta tutti gli sfizi possibili e di aver fatto un percorso bellissimo ma anche netto.
Con la fine della Champions volterò pagina: con lo sport avrei potuto continuare per sempre, è una macchina che conosco alla perfezione. E il punto è proprio questo: sento il desiderio di rodarne una nuova, farle fare dei giri e lanciarla.
Complice la volontà di Sky di sperimentare nell’informazione, l’idea è una prima serata che si occupi di attualità e che diventi un appuntamento fisso. Appena ne abbiamo parlato, in azienda, ho sentito il richiamo della foresta: mi ha aiutata ad uscire dalla mia confort zone.
Come in ogni momento fondamentale della mia vita, Gigi è un supporter. Sa ascoltare i miei bisogni e sostiene le nuove scelte.
La mia soddisfazione? Avere sdoganato il ruolo della donna in un ambiente esclusivo degli uomini."


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2020)

Decisione condivisibile. Ormai, vista la relazione con Buffon era un'altra juventina lì dentro. Il problema è che a Sky ci vorrebbe una bella pulizia tra giornalai ed opinionisti, almeno la D'Amico è bella da vedere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2020)

ma vattene vecchia megera.

era ora.


----------



## numero 3 (12 Agosto 2020)

Mai piaciuta , già prima che arrivasse a Sky fra la RAI e la 7 , anche come donna a me personalmente non mi ha mai fatto impazzire ( stesso discorso per la Leotta).


----------



## Pivellino (12 Agosto 2020)

Aspetto trepidante il giorno in cui Buffone la mollerà per una più giovane. Si perché sono sicuro che accadrà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ilaria D'Amico lascia dopo 18 anni il mondo del pallone.
> Le sue dichiarazioni rilasciate al Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Il lockdown ha avuto un ruolo.
> ...



Idea frizzante ed originale, in effetti si sentiva l'esigenza dell'ennesima trasmissione di politica/attualità....


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Può portarsi pure la Ferrari, altra esperta di sport (in particolare calcio) che pochi giorni fa si era bevuta questa feic niuss








#speranza Juve...


----------



## __king george__ (12 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ilaria D'Amico lascia dopo 18 anni il mondo del pallone.
> Le sue dichiarazioni rilasciate al Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Il lockdown ha avuto un ruolo.
> ...



ma che stai a dire...ma che hai sdoganato...la Clerici c'era da 10 anni prima di te...e anche altre...

la verità è che sei superata e nel calcio avresti avuto ruoli sempre piu marginali probabilmente (almeno su sky)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Agosto 2020)

Mah... Almeno nel calcio faceva pochi danni

Non sentivamo il bisogno né dell'ennesima trasmissione politica, né dell'ennesima donna "emancipata" che verrà a dare lezioni al popolino ignorante.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ilaria D'Amico lascia dopo 18 anni il mondo del pallone.
> Le sue dichiarazioni rilasciate al Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Il lockdown ha avuto un ruolo.
> ...



18 anni e non capirci una mazza di calcio 
Ce ne vuole...


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Idea frizzante ed originale, in effetti si sentiva l'esigenza dell'ennesima trasmissione di politica/attualità....



tra l'altro con una bassa percentuale femminista e sinistroide.
mancava...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non sentivamo il bisogno né dell'ennesima trasmissione politica, né dell'ennesima donna "emancipata" che verrà a dare lezioni al popolino ignorante.



Un'altra Gruber, che bello.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Agosto 2020)

Era ora che si levasse dalle balle.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Avrà capito pure lei che il suo Buffon non la alzerà mai la Champions.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Agosto 2020)

Potrà dedicarsi a tempo pieno a fare soffoconi sulla barca sotto gli occhi di figli e fotografi.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ilaria D'Amico lascia dopo 18 anni il mondo del pallone.
> Le sue dichiarazioni rilasciate al Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Il lockdown ha avuto un ruolo.
> ...



se potessero parlare quei ragazzi del programma Campioni.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ilaria D'Amico lascia dopo 18 anni il mondo del pallone.
> Le sue dichiarazioni rilasciate al Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Il lockdown ha avuto un ruolo.
> ...



bene, una gobba in meno in quella latrina di skysport. 

a quando l'addio al calcio del marito ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tra l'altro con una bassa percentuale femminista e sinistroide.
> mancava...



Esatto..


----------



## bmb (13 Agosto 2020)

Incredibile, prima del compagno.


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Agosto 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bene, una gobba in meno in quella latrina di skysport.
> 
> a quando l'addio al calcio del marito ?



Il marito a occhio e croce lascerà solo dopo aver vinto una champions coi gobbi perciò giocherà ancora per molto molto molto molto molto tempo.


----------



## Lambro (13 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ilaria D'Amico lascia dopo 18 anni il mondo del pallone.
> Le sue dichiarazioni rilasciate al Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Il lockdown ha avuto un ruolo.
> ...



Era ora, non guardavo più i momenti con lei in tv, voce starnazzante per me insopportabile, tematiche sempre votate alla polemica da due soldi, ovviamente nulla di tattico ed infine quel suo versetto compiaciuto che non son capace di riportare scritto dopo ogni domandina stupidissima che me l'ha fatta odiare mica poco.
Bellissima donna sicuramente dotata di intelletto, ma vorrei vedere una persona con capacità anche tecniche e non solo che punti alla polemica o al mostrare gambe e seno.


----------



## Djerry (13 Agosto 2020)

Ci sono due equivoci gravi nella testa confusa di Ilaria D'Amico.

1: ho fatto un percorso con lo sport
Ma quando mai? Condurre trasmissioni sportive, per altro male visto che ha espresso come unico concetto l'intercalare "ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh" quando regolarmente si incarta e non sa cosa è previsto nella scaletta, non vuol dire affatto occuparsi di sport.
Per occuparsi di sport bisogna avere un pensiero, bisogna analizzare e capire cosa si sta vedendo e di cosa si sta parlando, non preoccuparsi dell'outfit e delle luci di scena sparate sulla faccia per far scomparire le rughe, che invece la povera Carolina Morace che almeno ci prova a parlare di calcio ha tutte in bella vista.

2: ho sdoganato il ruolo della donna in ambiente maschilista
Questa poi le batte tutte, ma quando mai? Lei è né più né meno come un Antonella Clerici o una Simona Ventura, che iniziando la carriera da giornaliste sportive sono poi finite a condurre Sanremo o a fare la soubrette, come pure la sua "sdoganata" Diletta Leotta. E Mai Dire Gol o La prova del cuoco sono esattamente alla stregua di Campioni col Cervia, altro che sport.
Carolina Morace parlava di calcio su Telemontecarlo 30 anni fa, e non ha mai avuto bisogno di andare a condurre Sanremo o di condurre talk show di attualità.
Se Ilaria vuole auto-convincersi di aver condotto trasmissioni sportive perché competente e preparata e non perché in qualche modo (misteri) attraente e dal bell'aspetto, libera di farlo. Ma almeno ci risparmi la pantomima, perché proprio Sky per altro perpetua un allucinante vizio maschilista di quel mondo, affidando rigorosamente le telecronache e gli approfondimenti del calcio femminile a donne. Ma guarda un po', come mai non Caressa, Compagnoni, Bergomi o Adani?

Non c'è niente di peggio del femminismo di donne inconsapevolmente succube ed alimentatrici del peggior maschilismo.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2020)

Me la ricorderò solo per episodi come questo, non certo per la sua "bravura" da giornalista


----------



## Andris (13 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ilaria D'Amico lascia dopo 18 anni il mondo del pallone.
> Le sue dichiarazioni rilasciate al Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Il lockdown ha avuto un ruolo.
> Ho riflettuto, decantato, mi sono chiesta dove volessi andare. Ho sentito che era arrivato il momento per raccogliere nuove sfide. Con lo sport credo di essermi tolta tutti gli sfizi possibili e di aver fatto un



quale lockdown,sono anni che si paventa questo suo ritorno all'attualità come faceva "exit" su la7

è stata una forzatura spostarsi alla champions.

poi penso che tra un anno buffon verrà preso nello studio e lei non voglia conflitti imbarazzanti.
già così nelle interviste cerca di dargli del lei e le ridono in faccia

su certi soggetti in prima linea sky non ragiona molto diversamente da mediaset,nel senso che per mandare via qualcuno devi arrivare proprio al degrado tipo massimo mauro.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ilaria D'Amico lascia dopo 18 anni il mondo del pallone.
> Le sue dichiarazioni rilasciate al Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Il lockdown ha avuto un ruolo.
> ...



Anche questa, come la Jebreal, altra donna che avrebbe avuto (e profuso) soddisfazioni ben maggiori in attività professionali del mondo dello spettacolo dove non è necessario indossare dei vestiti.


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ilaria D'Amico lascia dopo 18 anni il mondo del pallone.
> Le sue dichiarazioni rilasciate al Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Il lockdown ha avuto un ruolo.
> ...



Alleluia, voce odiosa, non la sopporto proprio.


----------

